# boat won't take gas!!



## knot enough

I've got a 22 WA (wellcraft) and stopped at 4 gas stations between Navarre and P'cola NAS the other day and couldn't get the stinkin thing to take gas!! I know it's only about 1/2 full (115 gal tank) and it didn't matter if I pumped slow or fast. I changed the angle of the nozzle and even unhooked from the truck to change the deck angle, no luck. I kept stopping along the way hoping it had a bubble or something that needed to be burped. Anyone ever have this happen?


----------



## Tuna Man

:banghead:banghead:banghead Is this the first time you have had this problem, or is the boat new to you. No question is a stupid question....Do you have ONLY ONE place that a hose can fit. I have three...1 for fuel, 1 for pumping out my holding tank and another for filling my fresh water tank.....none of which the tops are attached and can be swapped.....Although my fuel is on the outboard side of the transom.

Although I'm sure this is not the problem with the price of gas today but in my younger $0.25 a gallon fuel days we would add some gas to a friends car each night...Talk about bragging about getting 80-90 miles to the gallon.:doh:doh:doh


----------



## KingMe!!!

If your vent is clogged up it wouldn't allow air to release out of your tank as you fill and the gas would backflow causing the pump to kick off. Sometimes mud dubbers(sp) can get in there and clog them up or some other type of blockage. Might wanna check the fuel vent.


----------



## jim t

Mud dabbers in the vent line? Take off the cap from the vent at the side of the boatand put some compressed air down the line.

Just a guess.

Jim


----------



## John Becker

definitely a clogged vent hose....



btw it's mud dobbers =)


----------



## Nat

Is it an aluminum tank?

or a poly/plastic tank?

at one time some boat builders were using poly tanks and these tanks slowly squated down and changed shape, the fuel fill neck was pinchedalmost closedin some cases


----------



## H2OMARK

Had this exact same thing happen to me last fall. I was thinking dirt dawbers in the vent also. After taking the vent line apart and blowing air through it I found that the plies on the actual fill hose had seperated and was dang near pinched off. Couldn't see it from the outside cause all the restriction went inward. May want to take a look at that if it's not the vent.


----------



## roofordie

Its definetly either a clogged vent line or a kinked fill hose


----------



## angus_cow_doctor

Or you have finally found that most magical of all creatures, the "This Boat Doesn't Require Any Gas" boat. 

Not very likely, as I hear they are extremely rare.......


----------



## Georgiaboy

This might just be in my head, but my boat takes gas much better sitting on the trailer than when in the water. My gas take fill hole is at the front of the boat (19' bay boat) with a bladder tank underneath. I attributed this phenomenon to the front end of the boat sitting higher on the trailer as opposed to me sitting on the on the bow in the water at the marina. Just a thought and probably incorrect thinking at that.


----------



## Tuna Man

> *Georgiaboy (7/18/2009)*This might just be in my head, but my boat takes gas much better sitting on the trailer than when in the water. My gas take fill hole is at the front of the boat (19' bay boat) with a bladder tank underneath. I attributed this phenomenon to the front end of the boat sitting higher on the trailer as opposed to me sitting on the on the bow in the water at the marina. Just a thought and probably incorrect thinking at that.


It's funny how didderent boats are. I have a hard time filling up on a trailer (in fact I will come 10 gals short). Gas spits out, and can't fill it. Put it on the water...no problem at all.


----------

